
Australian Securities and Investments Commission guidance on ICO - thisisit
https://www.asic.gov.au/regulatory-resources/digital-transformation/initial-coin-offerings/
======
thisisit
This is pretty comprehensive in describing different scenarios in which rules
could be applied to ICOs.

